# price for green horn sirius?



## neilnr (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone able to let me know any archery shops that I can get a price from for a green horn sirius riser? finding it difficult to locate any suppliers.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

If they would reply to any sort of communication from the outside world, it may be possible. I have emailed them about a dozen times now and have heard nothing. I have heard tale of other dealers and distributors that had the exact same experience. They must be doing well to ignore potential customers.


----------



## neilnr (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah it appears the way' found an Italian archery website that has it listed but not any others, might be dead end on this.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I found a site just yesterday that is supposed to be a dealer and the link to buy a Sirius was broken/dead. With their being soooo many options for risers, I went with companies that actually respond to requests from customers . I do wish you luck in tracking one down! They are supposed to be very sweet!


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i had just bought a Greenhorn Diamond. Ive been trying to locate or contact the Greenhorn guys about a grip for this thing. What i have found is the company was sold to E-cool archery. All Email address from the Greenhorn website are full and can no longer receive emails.

So i'm guessing they are in a transition in ownership... Contact E-cool Archery (Google it) for info. I have yet to try them, Hopefully they will respond.

From what ive seen the Greehorn Sirius pre 2007 is 360 euros,pounds,Etc and the 2008 and newer model is 560 euros,pounds,Etc. Apparently they can be purchased from E-cool.

Hope this helps.

If anyone has any info on the Greenhorn diamond please message me as i dont want to high jack the thread.


----------

